# Looking for a few good gamerz...



## UnderGuard (Oct 24, 2005)

I recently moved to Pembroke - Ontario and was utterly shocked to find out that I can't locate any RPG playerz!
This freaked me out so much I started thinking there may not actually be any around here and that would really suck...so...I am hoping that at least a few Pembroke residents have joined this forum and read this thread.
I need to game at lest once in this city!!!
I have been without for the whole 3 months here and for 6 while I was still in Brockville, oie-vae!
Anyway, if you are a gamer and live in Pembroke - Ontario, please drop me a line at:
dwarven_undertaker@hotmail.com

I'll be waiting and hoping to hear from someone...until then -


----------

